# Snails. In love!



## SillySnail (Apr 1, 2012)

I had my snail with my roommates snail for about 5 days while her betta was getting water medication. And ever since i put my snail back she has been in one corner doing nothing, except come up for air. I figured maybe she was old and dying and thats where she wanted to die, but last hope i put her back with my room mates snail, and magic!!! shes back to her old self. My tank is bigger, so it had nothing to do with tank size haha


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL What kind of snail is he?


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

My two non-aquatic snails did that in the past as well! It was one of the silliest but cutest things I've ever seen! Snails are absolutely remarkable.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Snails seem pretty crazy. They don't get enough credit. I guess they need friends too.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I love my snails, they are so fun to watch


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Snails have quickly become one of my favorite animals as well <3


----------



## SillySnail (Apr 1, 2012)

Black mystery snails


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I spend hours searching for Altair so I can see him doing something interesting. I've watched videos of snails doing the most hillarious things! Very under rated little pets. My cousin has an african land snail who she takes everywhere with her. She has a whole photo album of this snail in alsorts of interesting places.


----------



## SillySnail (Apr 1, 2012)

How big is the land snail? how does she transport it?? thats so awesome!!


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Size of a fist last time I seen him. I havn't a clue! she's usually back and forth between her place and her parents so he comes along to her parents. It's mostly interesting places around her house (yes there are interesting places in houses!) She baught him for her 8 year old son but I think she fell in love with him!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awwww thats so sweet, I guess we all need friends!!!


----------

